# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Good luck: November 2012

## Neils

Just to wish everyone taking modules tomorrow:

Good luck and hope the right questions come up  :Smile:

----------


## Bumble

> Just to wish everyone taking modules tomorrow:
> 
> Good luck and hope the right questions come up


I hope it went okay.

----------


## Neils

Me too  :Big Grin:

----------

